# 180g tank.



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Occupants= Gold Saum, Severum, two Redheads and two Pictus cats.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

very nice tank, that could make a killer plant tank


----------



## rbcxpeter (Feb 19, 2006)

wow what a huge tank. I wish I had one. Imagine the possibilities!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice tank!!


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

In my dreams, more like when I have a house of my own.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Big tanks are great. They give you the chance to do some really fun things.

For instance you can stand it up on end and pretend it is a phone booth and you are superman. 

OH - Wait I mean

You can get some of the bigger species that smaller tanks cant hold properly 
or
you can get huge schools of smaller fish and really see how they react in the wild.

It is a great learning tool.
Congrats


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Big tanks are great. They give you the chance to do some really fun things.
> 
> For instance you can stand it up on end and pretend it is a phone booth and you are superman.



Okay that MAY be one of the funniest things I've read/seen in a month... Wait no it was overruled by what I wrote a song about, in creative writing class.
The title of an article was 'Death By Goldfish'.
I couldn't resist a song...


----------



## samyboy (May 21, 2006)

you could bath small kids in that thing, nice tank


----------

